# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Итоги Конкурса "Романтика". Ноябрь 2009 г.

## Худсовет

Завершается прием конкурсных Работ.

Поздравляем Участников!
Поздравляем Форумчан!
Поздравляем Форум!

Ниже будут представлены Работы, соответствующие, либо условно соответствующие Правилам и Условиям Конкурса.

Именно эти Работы будут переданы на суд Жюри.

Желаю всем удачи.

----------


## Худсовет

Напоминаю Исходники:
[IMG]http://*********ru/897598m.jpg[/IMG]
Прямая ссылка на изображение:
http://*********ru/897598.jpg 
(Размер: 2.25 Мбайт, 3504x2336 точек.)


[IMG]http://*********ru/883262m.jpg[/IMG]
Прямая ссылка на изображение:
http://*********ru/883262.jpg
(Размер: 1.68 Мбайт, 3504x2336 точек.)

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *oilf* 

*№1*
[IMG]http://*********ru/875126.jpg[/IMG]

*№2*
[IMG]http://*********ru/924073.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *galchonka* 

*№3*
[IMG]http://*********ru/852598.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *Kliakca*

*№4*
[IMG]http://*********ru/926091.jpg[/IMG]

*№5*
[IMG]http://*********ru/934283.jpg[/IMG]

*№6*
[IMG]http://*********org/64409.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *VETER NAMERENJA* 

*№7*
[IMG]http://*********org/24448.jpg[/IMG]

*№8*
[IMG]http://*********org/29572.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *Куку*

*№9*
[IMG]http://*********org/24454.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *sadchi*

*№10*
[IMG]http://*********org/31664.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *janet*

*№11*
[IMG]http://*********ru/926143.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *Димитрий*

*№12*
[IMG]http://*********ru/957843.jpg[/IMG]

*№13*
[IMG]http://*********ru/932266.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *altergot* 

*№14*
[IMG]http://*********ru/969197.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *Алла и Александр* 

*№15*
[IMG]http://*********ru/979079.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Атор *PAN*

*№16*
[IMG]http://*********ru/941241.jpg[/IMG]

*№17*
[IMG]http://*********ru/919737.jpg[/IMG]

*№18*
[IMG]http://*********ru/924856.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

Автор *Рыжая Скво*

*№19*
[IMG]http://*********ru/942258.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

Все работы отправлены ОЧЕНЬ мною уважаемому человеку, который НИКАКОГО отношения к форуму не имеет, мало того, из-за нехватки времени и регистрироваться не собирается. Он выскажет свое мнение по всем предоставленным работам и я его выставлю на всеобщее обозрение. Только хочу сразу предупредить: никаких обид! Для того, чтобы расти в каком-то виде деятельности мало восхвалений- ах как зашибенски, нужна еще и конструктивная критика. Вот и ждемссссс... :biggrin: (я тоже волнуюсь)

----------


## Kliakca

Только меня зря в конкус включили.
Я же писала, что выложила для поддержки свои тяп-ляп, а не выстраданные работы.
Прошу мои работы не учитывать. :Aga: 
Спасибо. :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Я же писала, что выложила для поддержки свои тяп-ляп


Если это тяп-ляп, то у меня вобще ЛЯП-ТЯП.....  :042:  Я тоже писала, что не ради конкурса.... Представляю отзывы специалиста..... :046:  :049: 
Но Мариша, не переживай, такого  :064:  не будет.....

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Дефффченки!!!  Прекратить панику!!!! :biggrin:
Настя, ну ты вредина!!!:eek::tongue::biggrin: ты ж знаешь по какому вопросу прозвучало  "тяп-ляп"!!! Ну тщятЕЛЬНЕЕ профи свои работы делают, 
тщатЕЛЬНЕЕ :Aga: и времени тратят на это уйму , и хлеб этим зарабатывают,да еще и учаться профессиионально художествам, 
а мы здесь любители порисовать собрались, ну и будем себе рисовать в удовольствие! :Aga:  Спасибо худсовету за придумку конкурсов - 
иногда выполнить определенные задачи и соблюдать условия бывает так же интересно и полезно, как и самостоятельные ваяния.  
Я, кстати, тоже нарушила условия (каюсь, преднамеренно :rolleyes::biggrin:) - лучше все же относится с юмором к такого рода темкам 
и повторюсь - получать удовольствие!
  Всем ПОБЕДОФ! :Oj:

----------


## Mazaykina

Проставила у каждой работы номера так, как отправляла на рецензию.

----------


## Mazaykina

Итак, слово предосталяется....
Админу форума фотошопа, известному в рунете блоговеду и SEOспециалисту, человеку, который и мне помог сделать первые шаги в познании сеооптимизации, чьи статьи я всегда читаю с огромным удовольствием и интересом и получаю в них очень много важной информации, знакомьтесь Globator Михаил.
Вот его резюме:



> Здравствуйте, Марина!
> 
> Все представленные работы хороши, но по условию нужно отобрать три, что сделать было сложно. 
> *На первое место я ставлю работу - в листьях №7*. Во-первых, очень тяжело найти и выделить досконально каждый листик, это работа проведена очень качественно. Сама девочка осталась почти без изменений, но красота ее такая естественная, что она даже лучше стала выглядеть.
> *На второе место идет работа с лучшим коллажем, на мой взгляд №10*. Автор поработал над кожей, сделал легкий ненавязчивый макияж, который только подчеркнул глаза. Мне понравилась сама композиция, очень хорошо проработаны детали, пусть даже использовались готовые кисти, но все сделано грамотно. Небольшой недостаток - работа выглядит, как открытка, чуть-чуть бы добавить жизни листочкам на вьюнке - и было бы великолепно.
> *На третье место идет работа Весна- №11*. Красивая задумка полностью удалась автору. Понравилось, что венок сделан из настоящих цветов, в которые вплетены цветы кисти, но сделано это ненавязчиво и веришь, что девушка стоит в облаке распустившихся яблонь. На мой взгляд, очень романтично.
> С уважением,
> Михаил


Все участники получат призы от администрации. 
Скажу честно, первое место я тоже отдала номеру 7. 
От себя лично я вручу приз за 2 работы, которые были представлены после окончания конкурса. Потому что именно они показали, какая Аня может быть красивая в будущем http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...3&postcount=62
Сама виновница торжества пока не определилась. О результате сообщим в ближайшее время. Хочу заметить- ВСЕ работы замечательны! ОЧЕНЬ трудно было выбирать, ОЧЕНЬ!!! Я уверена, что первый блин не получился комом. И знаю отпределенно, что у каждого из вас есть свои симпатии и наш выбор может не совпадать с вашим мнением. Это нормально. Но чье-то мнение должно  быть критерием оценки. Я выбрала человека, которого уважаю как профессионала. И надеюсь, что и вы примете его авторитет. (познакомьтесь с его сайтом и почитайте его статьи).

----------


## Alenajazz

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Поздравляю с победой! Твоя работа сразу влюбила в себя!!!!! Молодец! Достойная победа с сильными соперниками, которых тоже поздравляю!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Я от всей души поздравляю всех победителей! Все просто молодцы! Всем новых творческих находок!

----------


## Касатик

> Дорогие форумские специалисты фотошопа хотелось бы и ваши критические замечания услышать.


Марина, можно мне, не специалисту, а более, как зрителю высказаться... :Oj: 
От работы *№7*  Ирины (Ветер Намерения) такой свет исходит! Хочется смотреть и смотреть! А *№8* показался мне очень оригинальным!
Насти (Кляксы) *№6* - очень романтично и красиво, мне понравилось! И еще бы я выделила работу *№14* Оли (Альтергот) и *№ 15* Аллы и Александра...
Спасибо за предоставленное удовольствие!
Я руководстовалась своими ощущениями на уровне - а хотела бы я такую работу у себя повесить в рамочке на стену.... Простите, пожалуйста, если высказалась не к месту!)))

----------


## luna

Позвольте присоединиться к восторженным откликам.Все просто молодцы.Больше всего  понравились работы № 7,11,15,17.В этих работах  девушка  выглядит загадочно  и романтично. Ну очень хороша!

----------


## ohara2007

Честно странно  покритикованы работы.Я конечно всех поздравляю,но замечания есть по всем работам-где-то меньше ,где-то больше-а вообще интересно какой во внимание уровень принимался  мастеров??Что такое свет и тени в работах -мало кто знаком.Это как замечания -в 7 работе свет и тени совсем отсутствуют и то что на шее находится смотрится не важно-вообще лучше убрать-не подходит.В 10 работе более технически грамотно,но много деталей которые рассеивают взгляд(так же много цветов-сделать мягче)-про лицо-обработано прекрасно.А по 11 работе-опять же свет и тени -отсутсвуют,а лицо-его тон не подходит к общей цветовой гамме работы.
По тому что понравилось кроме-работа 15-по тону приятная,работа 19-интересно обработано фото в стиле скетча.
Это взгляд со стороны.Желаю всем творческих успехов!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Честно странно  покритикованы работы.





> наш выбор может не совпадать с вашим мнением. Это нормально.


Приятно, что приходят такие специалисты в раздел. Надеюсь, что все от этого только выиграют. Хотелось бы ...

----------


## ohara2007

Кажется тут нет землекопов-это намек на что???Увидеть мои успехи в изучении фотошопа можно на моей страничке http://ohara2007.gallery.ru/  А опыт-всегда чем могу помогу,объясню и расскажу.А то что прокритиковала работы-это взгляд со стороны,ведь разрешили высказать свое мнение.:rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Это взгляд землекопа или специалиста???:rolleyes:
> Где можно увидеть ваши работы и перенять опыт???


А разве, чтобы высказать свое мнение, нужно обязательно показать свои работы?
Я вот лично со многими замечаниями согласна. Они по существу.
Но решение эксперта ни в коем случае не оспариваю. Марина доверяет ему как специалисту, значит так тому и быть. Лично мне понравилась работа №19.

----------


## janet

*ohara2007*,
 Со многим с вами согласна,а по по поводу своей работы тем более(11) ,хотелось создать романтическое настроение,а вот про лицо совсем не подумала ,да и времени не было.

Большое спасибо,что оценили мою работу,очень приятно.
Лично мне очень понравились работы №6,10,15.
Интересная работа 19.

----------


## Mazaykina

> видеть мои успехи в изучении фотошопа можно на моей страничке http://ohara2007.gallery.ru/


Валя, я уже по вашим коментариям поняла, что вы спец. А посмотрела работы- могу сказать- просто супер! И мы будем очень рады вашей активности на форуме.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Честно говоря, не ожидала такого решения.... даже написать сразу ничего не смогла, когда прочла. Переварить надо было. Спасибо. Но я не считаю свою работу лучшей. Мне, например, нравится работы 6 и 14. но опять же подхожу не к технической стороне. А нравятся задумкой, сюжетом и романтикой. Да и вобще всё нравится. В каждой работе можно найти свой шик, у каждого своё виденье. И это замечательно. Одна девочка - и столько образов. Представляю, как ей трудно определиться. Мариша, да и не надо. Пусть просто смотрит и радуется и понимает, какая она может быть разной... Пусть ценит себя и любит. Если мы в этом помогли, то это самое главное.

----------


## sadchi

> работа выглядит, как открытка


А мне хотелось сделать именно яркий образ... :Tu:

----------


## ohara2007

> А мне хотелось сделать именно яркий образ...



Олечка,так получилось-девушка вышла яркой,интересной!!! :flower: 



> Валя, я уже по вашим коментариям поняла, что вы спец. А посмотрела работы- могу сказать- просто супер! И мы будем очень рады вашей активности на форуме.



Постараюсь по мере возможности-много работ в процессе и сейчас учусь рисовать на планшете. :flower:

----------


## Ольга Oskar

ну тады и я скажу :smile: женская натура, блин!!!
во-первых поздравляю победителей  :Oj:  во-вторых все участники молодцы - у каждого свое виденье романтики и девушки - это отлично, значит мы все разные и мыслим не под копирку, а значит мы ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТИ!  :Vah: 
Что касаемо итогов, то скажу так - на мой взгляд не совсем верно выбирать именно по технике исполнения, я хоть не профи в фотошопе, но теорию знаю почти всю и многое умею, поверьте все работы далеки до идеала - именно с технической точки зрения! но мы тут и не профи, каждый пришел к этому по разному и только учимся! я бы выбирала работу именно по общему восприятию, не глядя на особенности исполнения - прорисованность листочков, особенности макияжа и т.д! а вот просто - это романтик, а это нет!!! только не обижайтесь пожалуйста, но мы не проверяли способности в фотошопе, мы пытались создать романтический образ!!!
за себя так скажу мне понравились работы - 6, 7, 10 (сильно неестественно девушка выглядит, но тема романтизма вообще отпад), а оригинальные работы 12 и 19 - тут романтики сильно нет, но общая задумка супер, особенно 19!
Никого не хочу обидеть и впредь буду участвовать в других конкурсах, т.к люблю фотошоп и хочу в нем совершенствоваться  :Aga:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Добралась! Прочитала. 
   Ой, а мне так радостно, что столько народу подтянулось, о котором и не знали, что фотошопничает! И работы нравились - 
картинка одна, а сколько виденья ее случилось! Повезло девочке  :Aga: :biggrin: ну и всем поучавствовавшим - с почином!
 Поздравление победителям - конкурс все же! 
   Моя картинка была одной из попыток очень интересного способа обработки фот -
попробовала объяснить, как это сделать на практике, в соседней теме (получила несколько просьб-вопросов) -  
рада буду если это у меня получилось. :Ha:

----------


## Mazaykina

> ну тады и я скажу


так это же здорво, что не молчите, что каждый свое видение дает! Я ОЧЕНЬ этому рада и надеюсь, что никаких обид ни у кого нет. Все работы - изюминки! И это главное!
 А теперь та работа, которую выбрала Аня. Честно говоря, я совсем не ожидала от нее такого выбора. Думала она укажет на ту, где она самая яркая, красивая. а она выбрала работу *№ 12*
*Димочка, спасибо тебе большое за такое оригинальное видение моей дочери!* От нее будет личный подарок, который отправится в Казань!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> она выбрала работу № 12


Ну и молодчина! Она выбрала ту, которая отличается от всех. Значит, голова работает не по шаблону. :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> А теперь та работа, которую выбрала Аня. Честно говоря, я совсем не ожидала от нее такого выбора. Думала она укажет на ту, где она самая яркая, красивая. а она выбрала работу № 12


И мне очень понравилась необычная работа Димки, а ещё свадебная №14. :Ok:

----------


## ohara2007

взгляд со стороны всегда нужен-объективный и по делу-по крайней мере я всегда только за за критику своих работ(это помогает взглянуть другими глазами,понять недочеты и ошибки-в будущем обращать внимание на детали)-без этого никак-а не устраивать балаган.

----------


## Mazaykina

> я всегда только за за критику своих работ(это помогает взглянуть другими глазами,понять недочеты и ошибки-в будущем обращать внимание на детали)-без этого никак-а не устраивать балаган.Лучше учится друг у друга и спрашивать-а не сидеть и выдумывать как бы поумнее написать.


Согласна на все 100%. Нельзя получать только воссторженные отзывы, замыливается восприятие собственного творчества. Это мое мнение.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Подскажите чайнику:smile:
В фотошопе не понимаю ничего, но им пытается обладеть моя 15-летняя дочь. Смотрели все выставляемые работы с ней вместе. Конечно, ей очень понравились работы, но лучшей как и героиня конкурсов она сочла работу Дмитрия. Пишу по её просьбе. Она просит объяснить, как это делается, я была бы очень благодарна за помощь (переходный возраст и наконец то ребёнок чем-то увлёкся).

----------


## Mazaykina

> В фотошопе не понимаю ничего, но им пытается обладеть моя 15-летняя дочь


именно в 14.5 лет мой сын познакомился с замечательным художником, который дал ему азы фотошопа, всего 10 уроков, но они были основой всей его дальнейшей деятельности. До сих пор он вспоминает своего УЧИТЕЛЯ добрым словом. Вот и вам надо найти такого человека по возможности. Потому что многие вещи, до которых сам дойдешь через полгода- педагог может показать за полчаса. 
Ну это мое мнение. В любом случае, надо Диму попросить, чтоб рассказал.

----------


## Димитрий

> А теперь та работа, которую выбрала Аня. Честно говоря, я совсем не ожидала от нее такого выбора. Думала она укажет на ту, где она самая яркая, красивая. а она выбрала работу № 12


 :Vah:  Спасибо за выбор. Я рад! Пойду напьюсь :biggrin:
По поводу конкурса скажу, что очень давно ждал что-то такого. Могу точно сказать, что с каждым конкурсом работы многих будут ближе к работам профессиональным. Главное- чтобы критика мастеров была объективной.  :flower:

----------


## Димитрий

> Она просит объяснить, как это делается, я была бы очень благодарна за помощь


Отправил лс

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Отправил лс


Дмитрий, а в соседнюю тему, где все серьезно? Я попытку первую сделала - не знаю, удачно ли - народ молчит...,
но думаю, кому-то да пригодится. А у меня с текстом есть симпатичная история, надо будет изобразить чего-нибудь тоже  :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

На мой взгляд - конкурс удался. И действительно - в дальнейшем мы будем стремиться к улучшению своих работ. И больше внимания обращать на качество работы. И давайте не будем ссылаться на то что мы не профи, а любители. Иначе никогда ничего не достигнем. А будем только тяп-ляп делать.
Это мое ИМХО.

----------


## Mazaykina

Извините, тему подчистила. давайте по-существу - и замечания и одобрения.

----------


## Димитрий

> Дмитрий, а в соседнюю тему, где все серьезно?


где это?

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Димитрий*,
 Раздел *Фотошоп*, тема *О Фотошопе серьезно. Вопрос/Ответ.*
Я там вчера тоже букоффки нарисовала :smile:

----------


## Veruna

обожаю работы с фотошопом,к  сожалению, только созерцать, для творчества пока ни ума. ни фантазии. Всем спасибо за доставленное удовольствие

----------


## Olga220706

Как у Вас такая красота получается? Сколько не воюю с фотошопом, а толком нмчего не получается. Сразу видно, что профи. Молодцы! Если можете научите. Сил больше нет самой возиться, результата не получается. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Перлина Анна

[b]Худсовет[/приветик,давай дружить...

----------

